# Conformation Rating



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When Beau turns 2 I would like to have a conformation rating just to know what others feel about his structure.

Since we are not working on titles, he cannot get a koer. [even though he is nationally certified and operational as cadaver dog]. I will post him here in critique my dog after we do OFA and after he is two.

*But is it possible to just get a conformation rating without the koer*? I suspect it would have no official status, just information, just like I want to find a temperament test and a herding instinct test.

I have not ruled out breeding him down the line but if all is good with OFA it may come into consideration if other factors are good.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You can get a rating at any age - you can enter the 18-24 month class if there is a show closeby. After 2 there is a class that is an 'optional' class in many shows - this class does not "count" for a koer so many shows do not offer it. Most people try for the show rating prior to 24 months.

Lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> You can get a rating at any age - you can enter the 18-24 month class if there is a show closeby. After 2 there is a class that is an 'optional' class in many shows - this class does not "count" for a koer so many shows do not offer it. Most people try for the show rating prior to 24 months.
> 
> Lee


Lee,
If I show my dog after age 24 months, are you saying it is too late for the rating to count towards his koreclass?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes you can show any time without a Koer. You *only* need a Koer if your dog is 1) over 3.5 years old and 2) showing for a V-rating. However if your dog is over 24 months and not titled he would be in the "open" class which does not give official ratings/show cards.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

robk said:


> Lee,
> If I show my dog after age 24 months, are you saying it is too late for the rating to count towards his koreclass?


No, only if he's not titled. The classes that count for a Koer are 12-18 months, 18-24 months, and 24+ months working class. If your dog is 2 years old and has an IPO1 or higher then his rating will count because he'll be in the working class, not the open class.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If you want a conformation rating and you don't wish to show any further or if you want to just get a rating for a koer later on, show your dog in 18-24 month class to get your possible SG or G card. 

After 24+, dogs must be titled in order to show in the working classes. There are open classes 24+ untitled that you could show under, but you don't get a show card, and the rating does not count for anything because it is a made up class for the USA. There is no 24+ untitled in Germany because they expect dogs showing over 2 years to be titled. 24+ have more expensive entry fees as well, judges expect a lot more, dog must be trained for the ring, and you will be expected to showcase more than in the young dog classes.

If you I were you, and I just wanted a show rating, do 18-24 and get a SG that "counts".


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I will try to find a local show (not AKC) before 2

What kind of prep would I need to do? 
Who would I contact? GSCDA-WDA? USA Schtuzhund?
Not being involved in sport/show my dog connections are limited in that regards.

I would consider the IRO RH but it still would not test bitework so I am not sure what we would gain from that other than "koer-ability" and I am not sure what useful information it would give me that I don't already have. Obviously it is great training - just not really suited to cadaver dog work.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

There are few clubs in your area - I would set up a couple show training sessions. Toni Haus Brezel is around that area and trains on the regular. 

Look here for shows:
USCA - Club Events
GSDCA-WDA Events


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> If you want a conformation rating and you don't wish to show any further or if you want to just get a rating for a koer later on, show your dog in 18-24 month class to get your possible SG or G card.
> 
> After 24+, dogs must be titled in order to show in the working classes. There are open classes 24+ untitled that you could show under, but you don't get a show card, and the rating does not count for anything because it is a made up class for the USA. There is no 24+ untitled in Germany because they expect dogs showing over 2 years to be titled. 24+ have more expensive entry fees as well, judges expect a lot more, dog must be trained for the ring, and you will be expected to showcase more than in the young dog classes.
> 
> If you I were you, and I just wanted a show rating, do 18-24 and get a SG that "counts".


I won't have time because he will be 24 months in 2 weeks. I'll just wait until he does his IPO1 before I show.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a larger show, but will be a good one and it is close to you:
Regional Conformation Championship and Breed Survey
October 19 & 20, 2013
Hosted by
Piedmont Schutzhund Club (NC)
SV Judge Rainer Mast 

I might go depending on who I have ready...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

robk said:


> I won't have time because he will be 24 months in 2 weeks. I'll just wait until he does his IPO1 before I show.


Yes - if you want to show for a koer, show him after titling because open won't be of any use to you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You can also show and Koer the same weekend. Many do.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

robk said:


> I won't have time because he will be 24 months in 2 weeks. I'll just wait until he does his IPO1 before I show.


Your first question has been answered already.....if there is a show around, and he is not titled, I would still show in the open class for the experience....a practice run.....I have always found that the show people generally will step in and help the working people who come to a show with setting you up with a handler and instructing you how to double....with more graciousness than some working clubs welcome the show people I have to say! 

Lee


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ah, they are in Hooterville (Hendersonville - Haus Brezel) I go up that way some Wednesdays to train with the police! I will make contact. It would make sense to get a show card in this 18 to 24 month range if possible. He is 2 on July 14. I would imagine we would not be immune to the long back high tailset comments though. Like Rob he is on the lean side.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Also Cheryl Mathis mathausen.com - nice lady, good breeder, has this really cool Zambo daughter, works her own dogs, will help you or at least point you to someone.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Good to know. I will contact her as well.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

You also might want to talk to them about the judge being working line friendly, unless you'd be happy with a G rating. Or your dog's structure might be such that you don't have to worry about that  Sometimes the judge can make a difference.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not sure there is going to be enough going on TO know. . 

This is the only thing I can find realistically close before July 14

EV11-2013
*May 9-12, 2013*
*Atlanta Schutzhund Verein*
*811 Butter Street, Landrum SC*
*May 10: Southeastern Regional Championship Trial, IPO-BH-FH*
*Open To All Breeds*
SV Judge Hans-Peter Feldmann
*May 11-12: Southeastern Regional Show, Breed Survey and AD*
SV Judge/Körmeister Franz-Peter Knaul
Helpers Cedric Greene and Josh Scutt
Event Chair/Secretary Uwe Mundry
Event Contact Sigrid Riess-Mundry
Contact Phone: 864-607-4131
Contact Email: [email protected]​
Club Website: Atlanta Schutzhund Verein | (ASV) is a ?no excuses? training club!


----------

